# Huge attic find....woo hooo



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

been out for a while guys....but not away from the hobby. I have been after a guy for stuff he said he had in his attic for almost a year...well I got it ALL,


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice!!!:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

You got a Slate Jaguar there and the Pick-Up Truck is great. The other car is cool too. I'm so happy for you. I love it when this happens. Enjoy it.

Randy.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

HOLY COW!!! Ya hit the Mother load. Way COOL!!!:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

It's like the magician that keeps pulling hankerchefs out of his pocket.

Randy.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

lol...tell me about it...I still have not went through the boxes totally...but I believe that is all the cars...and the Race set is pristine....cars are like new.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy frijoles!!!! Nice snag!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think thats the biggest find I have ever seen.

Great job


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

May I get on your Christmas list?  

I'm really, really, really happy for you. Just enjoy it. Marty is going to be so jealous, and he's from Ohio also.

Randy.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

You now own more thunderjets than a lot of people who have been collecting for their entire life. ....and yet they all had no value to the guy you got them from. 

Fantastic find,
Old Blue


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice haul .... *JACKPOT*


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

old blue said:


> You now own more thunderjets than a lot of people who have been collecting for their entire life. ....and yet they all had no value to the guy you got them from.
> 
> Fantastic find,
> Old Blue


he did not know how much they were actually worth and did not care. He valued them because he knew where they all came from...but he said he did not want them to just sit in his attic and waste away. He wanted someone to enjoy them...that will actually do something with them.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well heck, I CAN ENJOY THEM!

How much to ship the whole lot?

Great find! :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

JACKPOT!!!! Sweet haul! That'll keep you busy for a good long time...

Hey, just for giggles, do a little Google research on AMT Turnpike stuff. That's the big 1/24 stuff you got with the white Thunderbird, the light blue-gray Pontiac, and the big steering wheel controllers. Even though yours seems a little hacked on, you'll find that stuff is an awesome find...

--rick

edit: those junk boxes full of HO cars and junk are AMAZING. i am mesmerized staring into the pics trying to identify stuff...


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

ParkRNDL said:


> JACKPOT!!!! Sweet haul! That'll keep you busy for a good long time...
> 
> Hey, just for giggles, do a little Google research on AMT Turnpike stuff. That's the big 1/24 stuff you got with the white Thunderbird, the light blue-gray Pontiac, and the big steering wheel controllers. Even though yours seems a little hacked on, you'll find that stuff is an awesome find...
> 
> ...


yep...was told that there may a market for it....as far as the HO stuff....my eyes blur every time I start looking through it.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Omg !*

OH MY GAWD !  That's Un-Freakin Believable !:freak:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Great score, this will be talked about here on hobby talk for along time.

Dave


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm speechless.......

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I hear that those AMT model Turnpikes can go for big bucks!


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

philo426 said:


> I hear that those AMT model Turnpikes can go for big bucks!


really? I have to get into those boxes and see what I got...lol


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The proverbial motherload.

Congrats!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

GREAT MOOGILY GOOGILY!!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Marty said:


> GREAT MOOGILY GOOGILY!!!
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


Gee Marty, the guy he got it from is in Ohio. 

Randy.


----------



## a-fordable (Mar 31, 2010)

*Wowww!*

nothing left to say!-enjoy!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

aweeeesome


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

A/FX Nut said:


> Gee Marty, the guy he got it from is in Ohio.
> 
> Randy.


SHHHHH....

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Man ! I can see a few Hard to find AFX cars in there. You are very lucky. I hope you do something nice for your benefactor... Keep the good "car"ma as it were...


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

*Super COOL!!!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

:hat::hat::hat::dude::dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice score


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Are you able to set up the turnpike and see if it works?Post a vid clip if you can!


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

philo426 said:


> Are you able to set up the turnpike and see if it works?Post a vid clip if you can!


The cars are in various forms of disrepair....I am sure it would work if it had good cars. The track looks fine, I have like 7 straight pieces and I believe 7 turns....kind of an odd amount.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Oh my friggin' GOD! I would LOVE to find a load like that...especially the Tjet stuff........amazing!!!!


----------

